# haunted i-10



## ChezaRose (Feb 1, 2017)

So the other day my ex road dogs and I went to get some people in New Mexico and take them back to Tuscon with us.

I was pretty tired and wanted to possibly just lay down and go to bed.

But I started having what I can best describe as unwarranted flash backs. I am Wiccan and I am a witch so idk if that has anything to do with it. Either way... They involved us driving off the road pretty bad. It happened once so I ignored it, but it happened again so I took head of it and decided to stay away for the rest of the ride.

So at a point the driver looks down to get a cookie box (awe cookies) and there was a car stopped in the road. I yelled car a few times and thankfully she listened in time and we managed to avoid it.

Then maybe ten minutes later she dropped the cookies and went to get them, where we literally started driving off the road but again she listened in time to see, since it was a turn.

Okay. So. Weird things out of the way to weirder things. Her car has a fancy radio tv thing. It just randomly turns off. No rhyme or reason and apparently it has never happened before. A push of a button and it was back on. 

Shortly after it felt like something had kind of, shot, into the middle of my head.

Keep in mind I had a brain amorism about four or five days ago in a motel in tuscon.

Anyway, so maybe 15-20 minutes layer in watching the road pretty well for obvious reasons and I see, very clearly someone walking into the road about to freak out. But when the person actually began to walk into the road. BAM, no person. Whatever it was just vanished. 

It was a pretty strange domino of events. It pretty much stopped after that.

The motel I had the amorism in was a bit fucked off too though. It just felt weird and I had six consecutive nightmares before the fucked up possibly had died thing happened.

I thought you guys would enjoy that if you ever head that way at night.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 1, 2017)

*amorism*
*amorism*
(ˈæməˌrɪzəm) 
_n_
the state of someone who is preoccupied with love and lovemaking or with writing about love.

Sure you didn't have an aneurysm?


----------



## ChezaRose (Feb 1, 2017)

I like both though lol


----------



## PIE (Feb 1, 2017)

I've hitched the I-10 a lot. It's very haunted.


Sent from my iPhone using Squat the Planet Mobile


----------



## ChezaRose (Feb 1, 2017)

Any stories about it?


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 1, 2017)

Kim Chee said:


> Sure you didn't have an aneurysm?



haha


----------

